# Krough's B-Day!



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Have a cold one for me! Enjoy the day!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

To one old man to another! Happy Day Kurt!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Happy birthday....all day!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday Krough.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday Kurt,


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

YAY! Happy B-day Krough!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Krough!!!! Take a day off prop building and enjoy it!!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Here's to you Krough, Happy Birthday!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

happy Horror Day Krough.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday Krough !


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday my friend. I hope it's a fun one for you.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Krough!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Happy barfday krough! Another year gone by... Hope you get some creepy cool stuff for your day.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Happy Birthday Krough!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy b-day krough! I hope you don't have to make your own cake.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Happy B-day krough!! Take the day of work and create all day long in the mad lab!!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)




----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday
Hope its a good one


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Happy Birthday, K-man!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Krough! Hope you had an awful one! :devil: Hope you got lots of... hey, what am I saying, you probably got some really sveet stuff and made some really creepy things with it already didn't you? LOL


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday Krough!

How's my prop coming along?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

To the creepiest guy on this board:

Hope you had a creepy birthday.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Thank you all very much. I appreciate the well wishes.
I got some Dragon Skin 
some FlexWax
And some other cool stuff as well


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya, Krough. Sounds like you got some neat presents for your Bday.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You'll have to let me know how the wax works.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

krough said:


> Thank you all very much. I appreciate the well wishes.
> I got some Dragon Skin
> some FlexWax
> And some other cool stuff as well


Now, you know only an avid prop builder would appreciate getting Dragon Skin and Flexwax for his birthday! Congrats, man.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy birthday and congrats on the cool stuff!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> Happy b-day krough! I hope you don't have to make your own cake.


I would love to see krough's version of a birthday cake, considering all the other neat props he's made!

Happy birthday, krough-here's to another year of inspiration!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

How did I miss your Bday. You must think I am an ass. Sorry... Happy Birthday. I know late...Man you must be really old now. LOL.


----------

